# Contractors material & certificate for underground piping?



## mtlogcabin (Oct 9, 2017)

Does anybody require this be filled out and if so why.
2010 NFPA 10.10 figure 24:10.10
We verify the pipe and thrust blocking of the installation prior to back fill, the flush test, hydro-static test and our public works operates the valves during the flush so we control that process. This was required by the FD many years ago when they did the inspections. I am just trying to understand the necessity of this redundant paperwork since our inspectors document what they observed during the flush and hydro-static test anyway. BTW
The FD never required permits for sprinkler installations so this form would be dropped into an address file and never looked at again. 
I am just trying to understand the importance of this form and the requirement for the property owner to sign it.


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2017)

Only if NFPA 10 is adopted and enforced 

It is actually NFPA 24

Our state fire marshal requires it.

We just do a plain old inspection form.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 9, 2017)

Our Fire Marshall's office handles this end, and throughout the building.


----------



## cda (Oct 9, 2017)

mtlogcabin said:


> Does anybody require this be filled out and if so why.
> 2010 NFPA 10.10 figure 24:10.10
> We verify the pipe and thrust blocking of the installation prior to back fill, the flush test, hydro-static test and our public works operates the valves during the flush so we control that process. This was required by the FD many years ago when they did the inspections. I am just trying to understand the necessity of this redundant paperwork since our inspectors document what they observed during the flush and hydro-static test anyway. BTW
> The FD never required permits for sprinkler installations so this form would be dropped into an address file and never looked at again.
> I am just trying to understand the importance of this form and the requirement for the property owner to sign it.





The other reason for form fill

Is to have the install company document it

The owner to sign he understands it was done


Plus it is amazing some fire sprinkler companies do not follow the test procedures or do not know what they are!!!!!!


----------



## steveray (Oct 10, 2017)

We just require the NFPA 13 form....


----------



## Truck3capt (Oct 10, 2017)

We use it but I'm on the fire side and we permit our sprinkler systems. It's unusual for the owner to ever witness the tests in our jurisdiction. Typically just myself or one of the other fire inspectors and the installing plumber.  We sign in the notes section under the contractor's block that we witnessed the tests.  I would echo cda's comment that alot of contractors don't know what's required for the underground.

 Plumbers typically install them in our jurisdiction.  Unless their company also has sprinkler fitters in-house they are typically unaware of what's required by NFPA for flushing or hydrostatic tests for the underground.   We see it almost weekly when we get a plumber from outside of our area installing them.  They show up with a 50psi gauge and a garden hose rigged up to the flange in the riser room for flushing.  I don't think many of the surrounding jurisdictions are witnessing anything based on how often it happens.

Some of our sprinkler contractors ask for a copy of the paperwork if they didn't install the underground in order to confirm that we witnessed the flush before they connect to the other side of the RPZ with their work.


----------



## tmurray (Oct 18, 2017)

Strictly speaking, if the test report is not completed, the work was not carried out in conformance to NFPA 24. Now what does it do? It's a cheat cheat for the installer to remind them what to do and documentation of what they did. Provided you are capturing everything that the form captures, no I don't see why you'd require it.


----------

